# Judge Dredd 2012



## Animeace (Jul 29, 2011)

PICS




> Synopsis: DREDD takes us to the wild streets of Mega City One, the lone oasis of quasi-civilization on Cursed Earth. Judge Dredd (Karl Urban) is the most feared of elite Street Judges, with the power to enforce the law, sentence offenders and execute them on the spot – if necessary. The endlessly inventive mind of writer Alex Garland and the frenetic vision of director Peter Travis bring DREDD to life as a futuristic neo-noir action film that returns the celebrated character to the dark, visceral incarnation from John Wagner and Carlos Ezquerra’s revered comic strip.
> 
> Based on the Judge Dredd character who first appeared in the British science fiction anthology “2000 AD.” Judge Dredd is a law enforcement officer in a violent city of the future where uniformed Judges combine the powers of police, judge, jury and executioner. Dredd and his fellow Judges are empowered to arrest, sentence and even execute criminals on the spot.



Looks to have a more serious tone like the comics so I guess thats good tho tbh I liked Stalone's version he gave Dredd personality>XD
[YOUTUBE]itmNiTwHOsM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]miVoe7U6Lx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

This is gonna be so bad.


----------



## Animeace (Jul 29, 2011)

So bad it's good


----------



## Bart (Jul 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This is gonna be so bad.



The fact Karl Urban's played Dredd and that it's being written by Alex Garland makes this potentially a very brilliant film.



Animeace said:


> So bad it's good



Yep ^

The script's online as well I do believe :WOW


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 29, 2011)

This has the potential to be good if nothing else


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2011)

That guy doesn't wear the suit like Stallone.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 29, 2011)

I remember hearing about this last year..the helmet still looks to big for the actor's head.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 29, 2011)

maybe it will be good


----------



## Vault (Jul 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> That guy doesn't wear the suit like Stallone.



/Thread       .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 1, 2011)

If it has any potential it's to top The Green Lantern as the biggest comic book bomb since that Batman movie with Arnold and that other guy in it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 1, 2011)

He looks like a child who found daddy's halloween suit.

Srsly, he's like 2/3 smaller than he should be to wear that. Stallone at least knew how to wear goofy stuff like this.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

I dread Judge Dredd.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

This movie ran into so many disasters during the actual production of it, that I don't anticipate anything less than a fucking catastrophe.

Also, that chick from 'Juno' looks so out of place. Not to mention, she's a horrible actress to begin with.

*EDIT:* As a revision, the film actually looks really promising.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

So, part of the trailer bears a big resemblance to The Raid Redemption.  I'm probably going to start comparing the two films when it comes to that part.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think I'm going to watch this at all. It looks completely awful.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

That might be the smartest decision one could make regarding this movie.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So, part of the trailer bears a big resemblance to The Raid Redemption.  I'm probably going to start comparing the two films when it comes to that part.



I noticed that, too. I do have some faith in Karl Urban and Lena Headey, but I worry that the film will let them down.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2012)

This looks so terrible I may need to see it in theaters


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow this looks terrible.

I doubt anyone imagined that Stallone version will be a superior one.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 21, 2012)

Parallax said:


> This looks so terrible I may need to see it in theaters



This.

2000AD is awesome i hope this is at least a good popcorn action film. They get props for keeping the helmet on throughout the film.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2XmLcnYSwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

I AM THE LAWWWWWWW!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> So, part of the trailer bears a big resemblance to The Raid Redemption.  I'm probably going to start comparing the two films when it comes to that part.



Or 'The Raid' resembles 'Dredd', seeing as the latter started filming FIVE MONTHS before 'The Raid.'

Kids.


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2012)

Both films copied Game of Death. I win!


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Or 'The Raid' resembles 'Dredd', seeing as the latter started filming FIVE MONTHS before 'The Raid.'
> 
> Kids.



Didn't know that but saying that Judge Dredd resembles The Raid is perfectly valid.

Vault, I had assumed that it was something like that.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Or 'The Raid' resembles 'Dredd', seeing as the latter started filming FIVE MONTHS before 'The Raid.'
> 
> Kids.



Can't really say that - while it's true The Raid began pre-production about two months after Dredd did, nobody had any idea what the actual plot for Dredd was going to be until today.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Didn't know that but saying that Judge Dredd resembles The Raid is perfectly valid.



No, it's not valid. I'm seeing comments similar to yours pop up all over Yotube. Like you guys need a rose pinned on you for knowing what 'The Raid' is and how cool you are for seeing an obscure foreign martial arts film, which isn't all that obscure to the general public to begin with. The fact of the matter is, 'DREDD' had been in production long before 'The Raid', so the latter actually looks more like the former, regardless of which film you saw first.



Velocity said:


> Can't really say that - while it's true The Raid began pre-production about two months after Dredd did, nobody had any idea what the actual plot for Dredd was going to be until today.



Oh, if we wanna go that route, 'Dredd' began its development dating all the way back to 2008.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No, it's not valid. I'm seeing comments similar to yours pop up all over Yotube. Like you guys need a rose pinned on you for knowing what 'The Raid' is and how cool you are for seeing an obscure foreign martial arts film, which isn't all that obscure to the general public to begin with. The fact of the matter is, 'DREDD' had been in production long before 'The Raid', so the latter actually looks more like the former, regardless of which film you saw first.



It is a valid statement, the word resemblance does not make a distinction between what is older and what is newer.   



> Noun
> 
> resemblance (plural resemblances)
> 
> ...







> a : the quality or state of resembling; especially : correspondence in appearance or superficial qualities
> b : a point of likeness : similarity





Nothing I said makes my statement incorrect.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh snap Spike Spiegel  just Al Capwn Tetra.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It is a valid statement, the word resemblance does not make a distinction between what is older and what is newer.



No, it's not a valid statement, especially when you factor this following sentence of yours into the equation: _"I'm probably going to start comparing the two films when it comes to that part."_ 

What reason would you have to compare two films that don't share a single similarity from a narrative standpoint, other than the fact you were trying to imply that 'Dredd' ripped off 'The Raid'? Yeah, that's right. I called you on the idiotic comparison and now you're trying to back peddle by shoveling a fallacy of definitions at me to back-track from your statements. Face it, you were trying to be like all of those dweebs on Youtube that keep saying "DURR HURR IT'S TRYING TO BE THE RAID BECAUSE THEY HAVE TO GO FLOOR-TO-FLOOR TO GET TO THE VILLAIN DURR HURR."

But please, keep peddling your weak ass fallacy to make up for your ignorant remarks.


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

> What reason would you have to compare two films that don't share a single similarity from a narrative standpoint, other than the fact you were trying to imply that 'Dredd' ripped off 'The Raid'?



To see which movie did the action better since there is quite a bit a similarity between them at least when it comes to where the action takes place, nothing more than that.  I wasn't implying that Dredd ripped off The Raid or at least I certainly didn't mean to imply that.  Between the old Dredd movie and the comics I was leaning towards the Raid having ripped off Dredd.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> To see which movie did the action better since there is quite a bit a similarity between them at least when it comes to where the action takes place, nothing more than that.  I wasn't implying that Dredd ripped off The Raid or at least I certainly didn't mean to imply that.  Between the old Dredd movie and the comics I was leaning towards the Raid having ripped off Dredd.



This has got to be the biggest load of shit I've ever read from you.

You know how I know I'm right about this? Take a look at your post history, all of the borderline... "not smart" stuff that you say.

Case in point, there are no similarities between the action in 'Dredd' and the action in 'The Raid', other than the fact that both films feature guns. Wow, what a riveting analysis that will require!

What martial arts techniques are being featured in 'Dredd'?

How do the films feature a similar setting? One takes place in Capetown, while the other takes place in Indonesia.

Oh wait, let me guess--you're comparing the architectural geometry of the buildings in which both films take place, right? Pffft... give me a break.

Choreography wise, the two films couldn't be any more night and day different from one another. So again, I ask... why compare two films that have NOTHING in common? NOTHING whatsoever.

You were trying to imply that "THE RAID DID IT FIRST!11!" like all those other kids on Youtube, but once I called you on it, you started moving goalposts and hiding yourself behind kiddie, transparent argument tactics.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2012)

Here's the HD version,

Link removed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Raid, guy is making his way up a building. Dredd, guy is making his way out of a building .


----------



## Vault (Jun 21, 2012)

I think this whole Raid, Dredd comparison is coming from the fact that both films have people going through different levels of a building to get to the top, where the main baddie resides. 

And as i said if you really want to argue about who's copying who then look no further than Game of Death.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Vault said:


> I think this whole Raid, Dredd comparison is coming from the fact that both films have people going through different levels of a building to get to the top, where the main baddie resides.
> 
> And as i said if you really want to argue about who's copying who then look no further than Game of Death.



That would require someone to use logic and not anger in his posts.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2012)

Danger, you need to sort out your signature ^^


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Bart said:


> Danger, you need to sort out your signature ^^



Elaborate?


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2012)

> And as i said if you really want to argue about who's copying who then look no further than Game of Death.



Not to mention every game ever made.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Elaborate?



It's too wide and Mod's hate that stuff lol ^^


You just need to reposition the MP3 tag :3


----------



## dream (Jun 21, 2012)

Tetra said:
			
		

> Case in point, there are no similarities between the action in 'Dredd' and the action in 'The Raid', other than the fact that both films feature guns. Wow, what a riveting analysis that will require!
> 
> 
> What martial arts techniques are being featured in 'Dredd'?



It doesn't matter if there isn't a single martial arts fight in Dredd, both are action films and thus they can be compared though not perfectly since Dredd may not have a single martial arts action scene.  I can compare the enjoyability of the action and which movie had the better directed action.



> How do the films feature a similar setting? One takes place in Capetown, while the other takes place in Indonesia.
> 
> 
> Oh wait, let me guess--you're comparing the architectural geometry of the buildings in which both films take place, right? Pffft... give me a break.



>Drug deal manufactures drugs in a building
>Drug dealer controls a whole building
>Armed forces go into the building
>Armed forces get spotted
>Drug dealer speaks into the microphone and tells the buildings' inhabitants about them and how said drug dealer wants them to die

Are those present in both movies?  Yes.



> You were trying to imply that "THE RAID DID IT FIRST!11!" like all those other kids on Youtube



I wasn't trying to imply it at all as I said before.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 21, 2012)

Spike Spiegel Al Capwning up in this place.


----------



## Bart (Jun 21, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Can't really say that - while it's true The Raid began pre-production about two months after Dredd did, nobody had any idea what the actual plot for Dredd was going to be until today.



A bit wrong there :3

The script for Dredd has been out since 2010 and not to mention could be downloaded since then under the name _Peach Trees_, and was reviewed on lots of sites I should mention.

*Dredd script (parts of it)*


For example, Scriptshadow, on Monday, July 26, 2010,

_"When Judge Dredd arrives with rookie Cassandra Anderson to investigate a trio of murders at high-rise called slum Peach Trees, a drug lord puts Peach Trees on nuclear lockdown and the Judges are trapped inside, hunted by the entire populace. The Judges must choose between escaping the building, or ascending two-hundred stories to prove the drug lord guilty and execute her."_

*Here:* 

So what you've said there strains credulity because it's wrong :WOW


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 21, 2012)

13,500  **


----------



## Detective (Jun 21, 2012)

To break up some of the unnecessary hostility within this thread, why don't we all meet halfway and call this film:

The Raid: Dreddemption.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 21, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It doesn't matter if there isn't a single martial arts fight in Dredd, both are action films and thus they can be compared though not perfectly since Dredd may not have a single martial arts action scene.  I can compare the enjoyability of the action and which movie had the better directed action.



You might as well compare every single action film simultaneously with that brilliant logic of yours! 



> >Drug deal manufactures drugs in a building



Hmm, didn't I see this in both 'RoboCop' and 'RoboCop 2' before? Guess all three of these films should be compared now too, huh?



> >Drug dealer controls a whole building



'Elite Squad' and 'Elite Squad: The Enemy Within' ring a bell, or are all the foreign films you know of happen to be the ones the pop-culture media spoon-feeds you?

Guess that's five total films we should compare now.



> >Armed forces go into the building
> >Armed forces get spotted



Kinda like how BOPE is supposed to take over a slum building and neutralize the location for Pope John Paul II in 'Elite Squad.' Gee, these concepts of buildings being overrun by drugs lords is so fucking original, isn't it? Face it, you just don't have a broad range of film knowledge. Your misinformed brain has failed you yet again.



> >Drug dealer speaks into the microphone and tells the buildings' inhabitants about them and how said drug dealer wants them to die
> 
> Are those present in both movies?  Yes.



Oh gee! Well that right there is your only brilliant fucking analysis, albeit an extremely shallow one... especially with all of the insight I've just delivered to you.



> I wasn't trying to imply it at all as I said before.



Yes you were. Like I said, you're just back-peddling because I called you on your bullshit. You thought you could play the super sophisticated film-cred card by name-dropping the Raid, but the minute I back-handed you on it, you put all your arguments into a fallacy.

Oh, and here ya go--a quote directly from Gareth Edwards' mouth, the director of 'The Raid': _"Yes. It was weird, because, while we were in post on The Raid, I was telling a friend what the story was about – a bunch of guys storming a building. And he said, that’s like the new Judge Dredd movie. And I said, “What?”_

He sent me a link that explained the story, and I said, _“Oh God, we have to get this released very, very soon.”_ [Laughs] 

Oh, and not to mention that the screenplay for 'Dredd' has been out since 2010. But please oh please, keep trying to backpeddle and move goalposts, you fraud.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

Tetra said:
			
		

> You might as well compare every single action film simultaneously with that brilliant logic of yours!



I already did that years ago, at least for the action movies that I saw, when I made a top 25 best action movies list.  I should do it again sometime. 



> Hmm, didn't I see this in both 'RoboCop' and 'RoboCop 2' before? Guess all three of these films should be compared now too, huh?
> 
> 
> 'Elite Squad' and 'Elite Squad: The Enemy Within' ring a bell, or are all the foreign films you know of happen to be the ones the pop-culture media spoon-feeds you?
> ...



Irrelevant information, movies sharing similarities to The Raid and Dredd has little to do with this discussion which is what similarities there are between Dredd and the Raid.



> Yes you were. Like I said, you're just back-peddling because I called you on your bullshit. You thought you could play the super sophisticated film-cred card by name-dropping the Raid, but the minute I back-handed you on it, you put all your arguments into a fallacy.



Again, I wasn't saying that Dredd ripped off The Raid.  I would have stated that it ripped off the Raid if I felt that way, I'm not a big fan of implying stuff when it comes to such things.  



> Oh, and here ya go--a quote directly from Gareth Edwards' mouth, the director of 'The Raid': "Yes. It was weird, because, while we were in post on The Raid, I was telling a friend what the story was about ? a bunch of guys storming a building. And he said, that?s like the new Judge Dredd movie. And I said, ?What??
> 
> He sent me a link that explained the story, and I said, ?Oh God, we have to get this released very, very soon.? [Laughs]
> 
> Oh, and not to mention that the screenplay for 'Dredd' has been out since 2010.



That's nice but it has little bearing on our discussion.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I already did that years ago, at least for the action movies that I saw, when I made a top 25 best action movies list.  I should do it again sometime.



You failed to grasp the point I was making with that statement, but that's not a surprise to anyone. 



> Irrelevant information, movies sharing similarities to The Raid and Dredd has little to do with this discussion which is what similarities there are between Dredd and the Raid.



How is it irrelevant when you listed every plotline that I could pull from countless Brazilian drug-related films? It's not only relevant, but it proves you were trying to compare 'Dredd' and 'The Raid' because you can't distinguish those two films from the countless other ones that came before it featuring similar plot outlines. Do you want to know why that is? It's because deep down, you really were trying to act like 'Dredd' ripped off the 'The Raid', otherwise you would have no reason to compare two films that are contextually different from one another.



> Again, I wasn't saying that Dredd ripped off The Raid.  I would have stated that it ripped off the Raid if I felt that way, I'm not a big fan of implying stuff when it comes to such things.



You basically did say that by saying you were going to compare the two films. Like I said in my last post, you better be prepared for be comparing it to tons of other action films while you're digging that hole of yours.  



> That's nice but it has little bearing on our discussion.



It bears all the meaning in the world when you're trying to claim that 'Dredd' ripped off 'The Raid.' 

You know that phrase of mine, moving goalposts? That means I knew what you were originally trying to imply by stating you were going to compare the films. The minute I was able to point out how wrong you were, you then conveniently tried to reshape the meaning of your original post. Might as well just drop the act.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

Tetra said:
			
		

> You failed to grasp the point I was making with that statement, but that's not a surprise to anyone.



Was your point that I would have to compare it to other movies when going by my criteria?  



> How is it irrelevant when you listed every plotline that I could pull from countless Brazilian drug-related films? It's not only relevant, but it proves you were trying to compare 'Dredd' and 'The Raid' because you can't distinguish those two films from the countless other ones that came before it featuring similar plot outlines.



Once again, it is irrelevant.  The fact that both the Raid and the Dredd share similarities to other films is meaningless to this discussion.  All that matters is that both movies have enough similarities that one can notice that aspects of the two movies are very similar to each other.  



> Do you want to know why that is? It's because deep down, you really were trying to act like 'Dredd' ripped off the 'The Raid', otherwise you would have no reason to compare two films that are contextually different from one another.



Once again, I wasn't acting like Dredd ripped off The Raid.  If I did I would have had no problem in admitted my mistake, I admit to my mistakes all the time.  I've said it before that, upon seeing the trailer, I was inclined to believe that The Raid had ripped off either the old Dredd movie or the Dredd comics as I knew that the franchise was much much older than The Raid. 

Both movies are action movies and both of them have a few rather striking resemblances to each other, those are the only reasons I need to compare two movies. 



> You basically did say that by saying you were going to compare the two films. Like I said in my last post, you better be prepared for be comparing it to tons of other action films while you're digging that hole of yours.



I didn't imply that, saying that you are going to compare two movies is nowhere near saying that one ripped off the other.  Of course I will be comparing it to other action movies, that was a forgone conclusion.   



> It bears all the meaning in the world when you're trying to claim that 'Dredd' ripped off 'The Raid.'



Luckily I wasn't trying to claim that. 



> You know that phrase of mine, moving goalposts? That means I knew what you were originally trying to imply by stating you were going to compare the films. The minute I was able to point out how wrong you were, you then conveniently tried to reshape the meaning of your original post. Might as well just drop the act.



You haven't proved me to be wrong.  No set of words in that post of mine can be taken as me saying that Dredd ripped off The Raid.  Nor have you been able to prove that I implied that. 

  The meaning of my post is clear, I'm comparing two movies because they bear similarities.  I had no need to change the meaning of my post.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 22, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Was your point that I would have to compare it to other movies when going by my criteria?



You're quite dense.

The point was that you put together a list of similarities between the two films, which shared an awful lot of similarities with other action films, namely ones recently coming out of Brazil.



> Once again, it is irrelevant.  The fact that both the Raid and the Dredd share similarities to other films is meaningless to this discussion.  All that matters is that both movies have enough similarities that one can notice that aspects of the two movies are very similar to each other.



You obviously don't understand the proper definition of the word "irrelevant."

You compiled a list of similarities between the two films, specifically the fact that two films have settings which revolve around drug lords using their abode as a film's setting. I then (_correctly_ pointed out how there are countless other films which feature the same exact principles in concept, yet share no similarities with either of these films. It was an excellent point for me to make, because it proves that you made a comparison between two contrasting films from a narrative aspect, based on your misinformed idea that maybe... just maybe 'Dredd' ripped off 'The Raid.'

Let's do some catching up:

you said you were going to compare the films--I ask why when they have nothing in common--you then compile a shallow, superficial list of vague plot details. I then go onto list countless other films that feature similar storylines in their films at one point or another, and here we sit.

So again, to reiterate, why would you compare two films that have NOTHING in common other than they they feature guns? Remind me again where the martial arts techniques are in 'Dredd.' Remind me again where the bleach bypass filter is for 'Dredd.' Remind me again of where its overall setting is. I mean, it's not like there is any merit to what I'm saying, especially after all the dopes I've seen on Youtube trying to make the same bullshit statements.

Face it, I called you out for trying to imply that 'Dredd' tried to rip off 'The Raid', but you're so hell bent on twisting the interpretation of your own words, that you'll keep cooking up any fallible reason to keep your weak ass argument rolling. But hey, I'm game for it if you want to continue to do this dance.



> I was inclined to believe that The Raid had ripped off either the old Dredd movie or the Dredd comics as I knew that the franchise was much much older than The Raid.



Really? When did you ever imply this?  



> Both movies are action movies and both of them have a few rather striking resemblances to each other, those are the only reasons I need to compare two movies.



Then be sure to compare it to 'Elite Squad', 'Elite Squad: The Enemy Within', 'RoboCop', and 'RoboCop 2' while you're at it. Such brilliant logic on your behalf. 



> I didn't imply that, saying that you are going to compare two movies is nowhere near saying that one ripped off the other.  Of course I will be comparing it to other action movies, that was a forgone conclusion.



Oh, so NOW you're going to be comparing it to other action movies OTHER than 'The Raid'? How convenient.  



> Luckily I wasn't trying to claim that.



Yeah ya were.



> You haven't proved me to be wrong.  No set of words in that post of mine can be taken as me saying that Dredd ripped off The Raid.  Nor have you been able to prove that I implied that.



The fact you compared to films that don't have anything in common says it all. The proof is in the pudding. 



> The meaning of my post is clear, I'm comparing two movies because they bear similarities.  I had no need to change the meaning of my post.



You're trying to change the meaning of your post right now.


----------



## dream (Jun 22, 2012)

We've derailed this topic long enough, I'll continue this debate in PMs when I wake up later on in the morning.

Anyways, I hope that this movie ends up being worth the admission price.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 22, 2012)

Please don't send me any PMs. I don't like getting meaningless private messages.

I'm content with ending the discussion, I'll even chalk it up to a simple misunderstanding if it spares me of getting any PMs from you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 22, 2012)

Why would you stop that discussion and slow down traffic of this thread?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 24, 2012)

Is that pink/purple , the expression on her face the da fuck.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 24, 2012)

*Minor trailer analysis based on the visual aesthetic of 'Dredd.'*

So before this trailer was ever released, I had already written off the film as a piece of trash; something I wouldn't even pick up in a $5 Bluray bin; a complete waste of time and a studio's money, especially after all the production problems. However, upon viewing the initial release of the trailer, I found the film's overall visual style to be a bit intriguing--intriguing enough to that I began noticing a lot of contrasting elements in this take of Mega-City 1.

First off, you have these very tall and slender megastructures, which bear a striking resemblance to vintage cyberpunk of the 1980s:


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Secondly, there's a more dystopian, urban ghetto to help off-set and contrast the futuristic skyscrapers. A sort of "contemporary" ghetto, for lack of a better term:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Thirdly, you have your obligatory futuristic vehicles for a film this advanced into the future:



yet you also have modern vehicles as well:



*Continue to next post for more...*


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 24, 2012)

*Trailer analysis continued...*

This trend seems to continue, particularly with the weapons. You have Dredd's automatic hand-gun, which looks within reach in our time from a technological engineering basis: 



but again, there also seems to be some futuristic weaponry as well; as shown in this capture, there seems to be some sort of laser weaponry being fired at Dredd and company:



And if that's not enough--to go along with the combination of contemporary living and ultra-modern megastructures & technology--there's also a bit of slo-mo stylization to contrast the faster-paced, ultra-violent visceral components of the film:


*Spoiler*: __ 















'Dredd' is most certainly a weird film to figure out right now. There's many combinations of many different sci-fi elements, that it's hard to gauge what it's trying to be as a film on a visual spectrum. Overall, it seems to have a modernized, neo-noir cyberpunk feel to it. I'm rather curious to see what the accumulation of all these dissimilarities will eventually lead up to. It will be a film worth watching at least once for that alone, that's for sure.


----------



## Bart (Jul 11, 2012)

Ooooo           ^^


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

I still don't know how I feel about this movie. It's just so strange in the way that its been put together.

If it entertains me in the visceral sense of something like 'Punisher: War Zone' or 'Rambo (2008)', I would be pretty happy with that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2012)

Some people have seen it now I guess.  Screened at Comic Con.  Apparently the fanboys enjoyed it.  These same people enjoyed Kick Ass.  So I'm not too excited that it meets their approval.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

To be fair, 'District 9' first screened at Comic Con and brought the fucking roof down. ;-)

I feel you, though. I'm always skeptical of others opinions, but I suppose it's encouraging that the film is extremely violent. A lot of people seem to be highlighting the music, so I'm curious as to what kind of soundtrack they've assembled to really win people over in that department.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

RED BAND clip:


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2012)

It really doesn't look that bad minus the chick in the Adult Halloween Cop Costume and the Slow mo abuse.


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn that blood came at me in 3DDDDDDDD! 

And I don't even have a 3D monitor.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> It really doesn't look that bad minus the chick in the Adult Halloween Cop Costume and the Slow mo abuse.



Zack Snyder killed slow motion for _everyone_. 

Agreed about Thirlby's casting. I feel that both her and Headey were both miscast for the film, but I'll reserve judgment til' I see it.

At the very least, this film cannot be any worse than the Stallone version. :rofl


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2012)

I AM DELAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH....



It's hard for this movie to suck as the previous one, might give it a chance.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2012)

Judge Dredd actually looks like it will be good.  I'm shocked to be writing that sentence.  But that is what I feel based on what I have seen and read so far.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2012)

I just want to see an incredibly violent, balls-to-the-wall, visceral action film that will make up for all these wussified summer movies that have come out this year.


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2012)

^ 


Expendables 2.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2012)

No thanks. The first one was terrible.

I'm betting 'Dredd' will be the second best comic book movie of the year right after 'Avengers.' Hell, it might even top it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I just want to see an incredibly violent, balls-to-the-wall, visceral action film that will make up for all these wussified summer movies that have come out this year.


The Raid    .


----------



## Federer (Jul 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No thanks. The first one was terrible.
> 
> I'm betting 'Dredd' will be the second best comic book movie of the year right after 'Avengers.' Hell, it might even top it.



This one has Chuck Norris in it.

You better watch it, or Chuck is coming for you.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2012)

Chuck Norris wanted a PG-13 rating. He's a wuss.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 13, 2012)

Expendables will be shit only badass geriatrics are Ron Perlman and Clint Eastwood and last i checked they ain't in it. 

I'm really looking forward to this hopefully it does well so they can do the sequels they have planned. Seeing Judge Death on the big screen would be crazy.


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2012)

afajffnfnbbelawww

kanfajnfnafjabvn

nsffvsjnsjnsnvsvns

sngjsgnsjgnsjgns

YOUBETWAYEDDARAWWWWWWWWWWW

LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Agreed about Thirlby's casting. I feel that both her and Headey were both miscast for the film, but I'll reserve judgment til' I see it.


I don't think you need to reserve judgement in this case.  I think the trailer is enough to go on.  Both of them were poor selections.

I think the film can overcome them though.

When does this come out anyway?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 13, 2012)

September 21st.

I'll be giving it a fair shot on its opening night.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2012)

The World said:


> Damn that blood came at me in 3DDDDDDDD!
> 
> And I don't even have a 3D monitor.



Yeah I noticed that too by the end of the trailer. What black sorcery did they use?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 18, 2012)

*Four new images; looks promising.*


*Spoiler*: __ 













Someone needs to attach a Brazzers logo to the third photo. 

But really, I'd like to see another trailer (_preferably a redband one_) before I get too excited about this film. I still remain skeptical, but I am open-minded enough to give this film a shot opening night. As I posted previously, I'm real intrigued by the visual aesthetic of the film, at least.


----------



## TSC (Jul 18, 2012)

I wish J Scott Campbell's version was in the movie


----------



## ThaKakarot (Jul 18, 2012)

Needs more Stallone 


Nah but really, it looks entertaining enough.
Will keep an eye on this.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 18, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


>



She looks like sowwy.



TSC said:


> I wish J Scott Campbell's version was in the movie



Was that a convention sketch?


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Jul 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rVFi6qkPHE[/YOUTUBE]
Needed to be post.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 18, 2012)

*Lots of new images.*

Mega-City One looks pretty amazing considering the budget:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## TSC (Jul 19, 2012)

The Bite of the She-Wolf said:


> She looks like sowwy.
> 
> 
> 
> Was that a convention sketch?



Probably was. The one i'm holding is on one of his sketch books he released while back.


----------



## ThaKakarot (Jul 19, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Mega-City One looks pretty amazing considering the budget:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



City looks cool.

Dredd looks like he's drowning in that suit .


----------



## Vault (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't like the helmet man.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 19, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Mega-City One looks pretty amazing considering the budget:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I agree.

I think glimpses of the city will be few and far between.  For that exact reason.  The budget is too small.  90% of this film will probably take place in Ma-Ma's block.  Not necessarily a bad thing.  But I can easily imagine myself being disappointed that they didn't explore Mega City One more.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 19, 2012)

I'll be disappointed if they don't have Dredd going after weirdos like the dead comedian bank robbing band that machine changed their faces to look like Charlie Chaplin, Groucho Marx etc.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 21, 2012)

Check out this really awesome poster:



That chin is awesome.

I love how retro-fitted this film feels. I swear I'm in the 80s--it's as if Paul Verhoeven has come along and inspired some new age sci-fi geeks to finally restore some credibility within this genre. I can't wait to see how violent this film is.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2012)

Dredd could be a sleeper.  It won't make a lot of money at the cinemas.  I think viewer awareness of the film is extremely low.  The studio hasn't advertised the film at all; so that lack of awareness isn't likely to change.

But I think this is one of those films that could potentially find a cult following after it is released on DVD and Blu Ray; provided it is good of course.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 22, 2012)

It might be the new Scott Pilgrim considering this one is going against Expendables 2.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 23, 2012)

Scott Pilgrim is a piece of shit.

The trailer alone for 'Dredd' is better than _anything_ in Scott Pilgrim, with the only competition being Ellen Wong.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

I immediately thought of this when I saw the poster...



Awesome stuff.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 4, 2012)

Tetra, whats a good Dredd GN to pick up?


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

'The Robot Wars' is my personal favorite. I'd strongly recommend that one, but I suppose it depends on where you want to start.

'Judge Death' is probably the most renowned and most accessible of the series. I think it's pretty fantastic myself--without a doubt features the best villain in the entire history of Dredd, if you ask me.

'The Cursed Earth' is pretty excellent as well. In fact, following 'The Robot Wars', it's probably my second favorite story in the entire series.

So it all depends; if you want to start from the very beginning, check out the '2000 AD' series. But if you're just looking to jump right into the best stories, then you can't get any better than the first three titles I listed.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 4, 2012)

Would you know if the Robot Wars arc is the first case files GN? They don't seem to sell any of those story arcs separately.

.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, it is a part of the Complete Case Files.


----------



## ovanz (Aug 4, 2012)

Nah i'm convinced now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah right. Stallone looked like a fucking fool. That movie was complete and utter trash--everything from the story to the terrible costume designs.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 4, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yes, it is a part of the Complete Case Files.



Thanks for the info man. Maybe you're not so bad after all


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 4, 2012)

Dem blood effects look cheap...


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

I really do like the more practical Dredd outfit. I just wish the eagle on the shoulder was _slightly_ bigger, but I can deal with it.


----------



## TSC (Aug 4, 2012)

original look:


1995:



2012:



looking at the comparisons, the 2012 is vastly superior but there is one thing the '95 one got right and that is the oversize shoulder pads like the comics.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

The helmet and cod piece in the Stallone version... 

so bad.


----------



## TSC (Aug 4, 2012)

I know. The codpiece on his crotch...why? What was the point of that? It was never in any of the comics as far as I know/remember. The spandex like suit is also out of place and inaccurate. Only thing it got bit right is the chain piece, and the two shoulder pads.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 4, 2012)

Totally agree about the shoulder pads. They're iconic, specially the eagle. I do like the more practical suit for the 2012 film, though--as I said before, I just wish the eagle padding was a bit bigger. I bet it looks amazing from a side-angle shot, though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 11, 2012)

Pretty damn awesome, I must admit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 20, 2012)

First TV spot:


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2012)

A little concerned about how the slow motion effect will be used.  None of the clips I have seen convince me that Olivia Thirlby is a good choice either.  But other than those issues... I think everything looks very promising.

The sad thing is that Dredd will probably be pulverized by Resident Evil Retribution at the Box Office.


----------



## Detective (Sep 1, 2012)

Six pages into this thread, and I am still waiting for Tetra to type an all caps-lock statement of "I AM THE LAW" during the middle of a rant and or argument against another member.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 1, 2012)

That is too creative and funny for him to use .


























You can thank me later Detective.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 5, 2012)

The entire soundtrack has been uploaded to Soundcloud.



Easily one of the best OSTs for a mainstream release this year. The complete track for "The Rise of Ma-Ma" is awesome. I also love all the basslines used throughout the soundtrack--very reminiscent of early day Carpenter. It's so refreshing to hear a soundtrack in this day and age that actually sounds like a legitimate throwback to the soundtracks of all the visceral action films of the 70s and 80s.

Also, here's a prequel graphic novel that details how Ma-Ma came to be a renowned villain in Mega-City One: 

Pretty cool promotion they're doing for this film, I think.

Really hoping these next couple of weeks fly by as I really want to see this.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 7, 2012)

New TV spot:


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 7, 2012)

This might be too old so I apologize if it's already been discussed in detail, but what's everyone's opinion on this article? 



They should easily be able to make the minimum requirement for a sequel right? I read somewhere that they would need 50 million or more. The only way I don't see it happening is if it completely flops in the midst of Resident Evil.

Dark Judges


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 7, 2012)

Personally, my all time favorite 'Dredd' work is 'The Robot Wars.' But I don't see that ever being adapted into a film if I'm being honest.

Anyway, as far as potential sequels go--I'm sure a trilogy would be what they'd aim for. I know that Garland once alluded to Chopper having a prominent role if a sequel were to be made. I also think that 'Dark Judges' would probably be the closing film of the series should it ever get that far.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 7, 2012)

I like what Garland has to say about the Dark Judges, it seems that he really gets what makes them so cool.

I have to admit I wrote this film off but it's looking good and the director seems passionate and a fan of the material.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 7, 2012)

Think i'm going to go see this tonight. Scratch that, definitely going see this tonight.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Just seen this and absolutely love it, had low expectations but it really surprised me. 8/10


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 7, 2012)

Gonna suck balls I'm sure of it.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 7, 2012)

It's a good action film and is entertaining from start to finish, oh and the gun the judges have is amazing but very unrealistic.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh man, I didn't realise this was out now.

Probably going to try and catch it tomorrow.


----------



## TSC (Sep 7, 2012)

damn, shame this is coming out in two weeks instead for us Americans 



TetraVaal said:


> The entire soundtrack has been uploaded to Soundcloud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn the music kicks so much ass. You know where I can download entire soundtrack?

Can't wait for this movie. love the green smoke shot.


----------



## Bart (Sep 7, 2012)

The amount of positive reviews for this film ;O

A few actually said it was the best film of 2012 so far; pretty bold statement, but I really do hope Garland sticks to his word and introduces the Dark Judges in the future as that would be beyond amazing :WOW


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 7, 2012)

Was pretty generic and boring, as expected. Haven't seen a more blatant "THIS WILL BE JUST LIKE THE DARK KNIGHT" in a long time.


----------



## Bart (Sep 7, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> Oh man, I didn't realise this was out now.
> 
> Probably going to try and catch it tomorrow.



Awesome ^^

Tempted to watch it too haha ;D


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Bart said:


> The amount of positive reviews for this film ;O
> 
> A few actually said it was the best film of 2012 so far; pretty bold statement, but I really do hope Garland sticks to his word and introduces *the Dark Judges in the future* as that would be beyond amazing :WOW



Oh my


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Was pretty generic and boring, as expected. *Haven't seen a more blatant "THIS WILL BE JUST LIKE THE DARK KNIGHT" in a long time*.



Maybe its just me but this post doesn't make sense especially the highlighted part care to elaborate. Are you saying this was trying to copy TDK?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 7, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> Maybe its just me but this post doesn't make sense especially the highlighted part care to elaborate. Are you saying this was trying to copy TDK?



He probably doesn't know the comic has been out for more than a decade.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 7, 2012)

Guys talking out of his ass.

Film was fucking awesome. Don't think I've seen something this satisfying at the cinema in ages. The sound design is great, i swear i could feel the gunshots in my chest during the opening sequence. I really hope this does well i really do. I'd love to see the planned sequels there's just not enough good R rated action films.

The cast of the Expendables especially Jason Statham should watch this take some Slow-mo then shoot themselves in the face.


----------



## tashtin (Sep 7, 2012)

*Dredd - 7/10* some bad dialougue, good action scenes, thoroughly entertaining film.

Suffers in comparison to The Raid because the premise is so similar but shouldn't detract from the entertainment much. Urban is badass.


----------



## TSC (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone seen the fan-made judge Dredd movie adaption?



It look like they attempt to be as faithful as possible in terms of outfit design, the city, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2012)

I read in an interview that Dredd wears his helmet the entire film.  Major props to Urban if true.  Lots of actors would have passed on the film if they faced that stipulation.  Glad he was willing to give it a chance.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah you only see his chiseled jaw of doom the entire film.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 7, 2012)

Not surprising that he can pull it off.  Did you ever see Priest?  Man it sucked.  An abysmal film.  But Urban had a lot of fun and chewed up a lot of scenery.  Even though the film was awful he managed to turn in a respectable performance.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 7, 2012)

He was best thing about that horrible adaptation. I really liked him in Bourne Supremacy and even Star Trek. He's a cool guy so i hope this is a successful vehicle for him.


----------



## Vault (Sep 7, 2012)

Lets not lie now Rukia  I saw the last 20 minutes of that abysmal film and Urban wasn't redeemable  I was actually hurt he featured in that turd because from the 20 minutes i saw, it was fucking horrible.

His awesome in Star Trek though  I might watch that actually.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 8, 2012)

This film was completely batshit crazy, and I loved it.


----------



## Detective (Sep 8, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Gonna suck balls I'm sure of it.



The details of your sexual activities of choice are no one's business but your own friend, but they don't have any place in this awesome thread.

You may find that your tea-bagging practices may be better well received in the Blender.

BTW, you've just been..... Judged.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just seen it today. It was fantastic. In some ways it was the best comic-book movie of the year, albeit with the caveat that it had a lower budget and thus wasn't aiming as high. But it hit its mark perfectly.

Apparently they want to make it a trilogy, and maybe after that a TV series, both of which would work perfectly. The sequel, if it is ever made, will have Judge Cal as the villain, and the Dark Judges would be for the third movie- and they want it to make $50 million in North America before they make them. 

In other words, damn Americans better get their asses to the theatre when this comes out.


----------



## Bart (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep ^^

But first and foremost they need to sort out Cursed Earth and and the Psi Division due to obviously reasons regarding the Dark Judges; but I really need to watch the film as it'll be something and the reviews are amazing.

Fingers crossed for the Angel Gang in Dredd II :WOW


----------



## Federer (Sep 10, 2012)

So I heard this movie is good? :ho

Might watch it in the theathers when it comes out here.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 10, 2012)

You'll definitely get a good dose of dry humour and over the top gore.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 10, 2012)

Saw this today, really liked it. Stylish, brutal and intense.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 10, 2012)

This movie not in my ranch, what bullshit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 10, 2012)

And we see the bandwagon all of a sudden start filling up.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 11, 2012)

Positive word of mouth is what we need to get the sequels. I've sold the shit out of this to my friends at work. Only 3D film i've see where i haven't felt like a twat for paying the extra charge.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2012)

So it's getting positive reception from viewers?Was going to watch it anyway but nice to know.


----------



## Bart (Sep 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> And we see the bandwagon all of a sudden start filling up.



Not sure why you're calling it a bandwagon because most of us were very optimistic about this film to begin with


----------



## Vault (Sep 11, 2012)

I wasn't, his helmet was/is too big. I will find out for myself anyway.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2012)

Bart said:


> Not sure why you're calling it a bandwagon because most of us were very optimistic about this film to begin with



You see how things work  here is we are suppose to hate what he likes and we are suppose to like what he hates. 

You know when you take *internet hate* to the next level type of deal. .


Cant help but laugh at the bold though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 11, 2012)

Bart said:


> Not sure why you're calling it a bandwagon because most of us were very optimistic about this film to begin with



So optimistic, that none of you were here to be found when I was posting link after link; photo after photo; trailer after trailer; and TV spot after TV spot.

You know, I'm not one to bring up other users in a discussion, but I feel it's relevant here. It's so hilarious how weeks before even a single review hit Rotten Tomatoes or Metacritic, Rukia pointed out that you wouldn't see a single poster in here besides him or me. For the most part, he turned out to be right. Time and time again, I see the vast majority of regulars who participate on this part of the forum go to RT to determine if they'll see a movie or not. If this film had a score of 45% instead of 95%, you would all be shit talking this movie. You're all a bunch of poseurs is what you are. It's so convenient how this movie is all of sudden "blowing up" because of mass critical appeal. So typical.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 11, 2012)

Watch how I no sell your little rant.

If any of us would post a reply to your link would you?

Tell us that our opinions did not matter to you?

Answer us without being condescending/ I am the second coming of Da Vinci? 

Yep you reap what you sow.


----------



## Vault (Sep 11, 2012)

I actually agree with Tetra on this one.  he and Rukia carried on and on about how amazing the film looked on such a budget with Tetra going as far as to say this film might be district 9 level. 

Noone was listening though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 11, 2012)

Vault said:


> I actually agree with Tetra on this one.  he and Rukia carried on and on about how amazing the film looked on such a budget with Tetra going as far as to say this film might be district 9 level.
> 
> Noone was listening though.



Wada dang! Wadadada dang!


----------



## Reyes (Sep 12, 2012)

What movie is better Dredd or the Raid?


----------



## Amuro (Sep 12, 2012)

Depends on what you are after really, personally i liked Dredd better but that's because i prefer the stylized violence and the general setting. Helps that i'm a fan of 2000AD as well.


----------



## Bart (Sep 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So optimistic, that none of you were here to be found when I was posting link after link; photo after photo; trailer after trailer; and TV spot after TV spot.
> 
> You know, I'm not one to bring up other users in a discussion, but I feel it's relevant here. It's so hilarious how weeks before even a single review hit Rotten Tomatoes or Metacritic, Rukia pointed out that you wouldn't see a single poster in here besides him or me. For the most part, he turned out to be right. Time and time again, I see the vast majority of regulars who participate on this part of the forum go to RT to determine if they'll see a movie or not. If this film had a score of 45% instead of 95%, you would all be shit talking this movie. You're all a bunch of poseurs is what you are. It's so convenient how this movie is all of sudden "blowing up" because of mass critical appeal. So typical.



Well take a look at the earlier posts before the reviews so on and so forth, plus I read the script last year so that's an added bonus; still not sure what you think now as you pretty much said, _"I don't anticipate anything less than a fucking catastrophe"_ ergo you've changed your tune haven't you? 

RT means nothing; but simply makes some people aware.

And that's not a bad thing at all, to some extent, especially when this film has it's given rating and many not being familiar with Dredd compared to the roster in Marvel and DC.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 12, 2012)

It doesn't matter if I changed my mind. Do you want to know why? Because I did it on *my own terms.* I came to the conclusion that what I had been seeing in the trailers and TV spots--as well as the quality of the soundtrack--completely overturned any sort of "production disasters" that every cinematic media outlet was churning out over the last year (_I guess we can use that as another example of as to why you can't trust critics_). It's funny how my interest in this film gradually turned, causing me to converse with Rukia week in and week out, yet no one else was here to be found. But now look at it; it's got the 95% certified fresh score and all! Yeah! Movie is definitely good now to the 97% of the regulars on here who are nothing more than a bunch of poseurs (_yourself included_).

Am I supposed to be impressed that you read the script and liked it? Keep in mind, you like _everything._ You suck up to the cinematic garbage that is Nolan's filmography, so you're not exactly throwing down some profound knowledge on me that you've been anticipating this film from the very get go. Good for you. Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Bart (Sep 12, 2012)

I know it doesn't matter ;3

But saying people are on the bandwaggon ... ;S

Just because people weren't posting on this thread during the whole Rukia thing doesn't mean they weren't interested in the film at all and there's more to life than posting film concerns on this site as I'm sure you'll know. Find it funny about the whole "poseurs" thing considering your earlier remarks which were rather ill and fatalistic.

I merely brought it up because it was an amazing script, as would be expected from Garland, and Nolan is a pretty talented director for his age, but that's neither here or there nor has any relevance whatsoever.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2012)

From everything I've seen, it doesn't look like that I'll enjoy the movie too much. 

Still, I hope that I'm proven wrong.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 12, 2012)

Bart said:


> I know it doesn't matter ;3
> 
> But saying people are on the bandwaggon ;S
> 
> ...



Holy hell, your posts really are awful.

Tell me, are you illiterate? Do you not understand what the phrase _"Because I did it on my own terms"_ means? It means that despite my initial reaction being that this film would suck--once I saw a trailer--I slowly began to waver on my initial thoughts, prompting me to feel optimistic and open-minded to the idea that this film could actually be good. That means I didn't need RT to change my mind. I didn't need Metacritic to change my mind. And I didn't need any of the sheepish clowns on here to change my mind. I reached a new position on this film by judging what I had seen with my very own TWO EYES. Yeah. Now you know.

As for the rest of your silly jargon; people have better things to do than participate in this thread, right? Then how do you explain the reoccurring activity that goes on in a lot of the other threads on this part of the forum? You're not the sharpest tool in the box, that's for sure.

So let's tell it like it is; Rukia and myself were able to come to the conclusion that this film looked very good based on the footage we had seen. The rest of you (_well, not you in particular, since we know you like anything and everything_) jumped on the bandwagon once the "CERTIFIED FRESH" emblem hit the RT page! Like I said, bring that score down 50% and you're all doing nothing but shit talking this movie. It's a fact.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 12, 2012)

Shut up Bart you stinking poseur!


----------



## Bart (Sep 12, 2012)

Illiterate, silly jargon and not the sharpest tool in the box?

That's a bit rude, isn't it?

Subjectivity for the most part.


----------



## synthax (Sep 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> I actually agree with Tetra on this one.  he and Rukia carried on and on about how amazing the film looked on such a budget with Tetra going as far as to say this film might be district 9 level.
> 
> Noone was listening though.



What so good about District 9,it had its flaws.
The alien's mother ship remain above Johannesburg for two decades or more without the power module .It should have crashed upon the streets of Johannesburg years ago.The Alien could not fly the mother ship without the power module but  the ship managed to hover above the city for so many years?

The alien fuel turns people into monsters: Ok, so the fuel in the canister sprayed that guy in the face, and it started transforming him into an alien. Why did that even happen,spraying fuel in your face turns you into one of us, talk about plot convenience.

The aliens and humans understand each other,If I recall all these aliens did was make clicking noises so...................how?

I wont even start with how the aliens were wimps, but trading in weapons for cat food.


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh god, you're one of _those_ people.

You can't see the wood for the trees.

Or you're autistic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

Bart said:


> Illiterate, silly jargon and not the sharpest tool in the box?
> 
> That's a bit rude, isn't it?
> 
> Subjectivity for the most part.



What dont you get poseur ? You are suppose to discuss with the resident Narcissist your opinions so he can tell you how stupid you are compared to him. Like if you ignore  his post you are definitely posing.


----------



## Bart (Sep 12, 2012)

Amuro said:


> Shut up Bart you stinking poseur!



Yes sir ;(



Danger Doom said:


> What you dont you get poseur ? You are suppose to talk to discuss with the resident Narcissist your opinions so he can tell you how stupid you are compared to him. Like if you ignore  his post you are definitely posing.



Haha Danger


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2012)

rofl poseur

what are we french or something


----------



## Bart (Sep 12, 2012)

Yeah we've entered the Nouvelle Vague phase ^^


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 12, 2012)

You guys are about to get schooled in the fine art of theatre English soon .


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 12, 2012)

Parallax said:


> rofl poseur
> 
> what are we french or something


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> So optimistic, that none of you were here to be found when I was posting link after link; photo after photo; trailer after trailer; and TV spot after TV spot.
> 
> You know, I'm not one to bring up other users in a discussion, but I feel it's relevant here. It's so hilarious how weeks before even a single review hit Rotten Tomatoes or Metacritic, Rukia pointed out that you wouldn't see a single poster in here besides him or me. For the most part, he turned out to be right. Time and time again, I see the vast majority of regulars who participate on this part of the forum go to RT to determine if they'll see a movie or not. If this film had a score of 45% instead of 95%, you would all be shit talking this movie. You're all a bunch of poseurs is what you are. It's so convenient how this movie is all of sudden "blowing up" because of mass critical appeal. So typical.



Who posted earlier in an NF thread is the arbiter of what constitutes a "true" fan? That's incredibly silly.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 12, 2012)

fucking frenchies with your rotten tomatoes, what is this ratatouille?


----------



## James (Sep 12, 2012)

Saw this movie last week.

Thought it was pretty good myself. Not a reader of the comic, so I'm not holding it up to any standard other than entertaining me.

Mainly liked the atmosphere/mood created by the setting, characters and drug theme. Plot was nothing special but I was happy to just sit and have badass shit unleashed upon me.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 13, 2012)

Parallax said:


> rofl poseur
> 
> what are we french or something



Your obviously not as elegant and sophisticated as Tetra.


----------



## TSC (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey tetra, you you still know where I can download the entire soundtrack? I thought you miss my question earlier:







TSC said:


> damn, shame this is coming out in two weeks instead for us Americans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 13, 2012)

I didn't illegally download this OST. I bought it off iTunes.


----------



## TSC (Sep 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I didn't illegally download this OST. I bought it off iTunes.



Yeah went to check itunes but couldn't find it. that's why I ask you. Do I type in search function "Dredd" or "Judge Dredd"?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## TSC (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks though the only problem is that it's for UK. i'm from US and so I can only get things in US itunes. Apparently it says it's not on US itunes right now.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 21, 2012)

Went to the midnight screening last night. I loved it. Without a doubt one of my favorite movies of the year so far. I still can't get over how good the soundtrack was (_they play "The Rise of Ma-Ma" on more than a couple of occasions_), so I really got into the movie every time that score faded in. 

As for Olivia Thirlby, who I originally thought was going to be the weakest part of the film, she ended up having the strongest characterization out of everyone in the movie. I don't know if I'm ready to eat crow for being wrong--but I'll say that she most certainly wasn't the weakest link by any stretch. I'd say the biggest complaint I have is that there are a couple of moments in the film that feel a bit sluggish and uneven, which takes the edge off the viewer--and for a film like this--I felt it was a bad thing.

However, that's pretty much the only complaint I have.

Urban was strong as Dredd. In fact, I was a bit surprised at just how much of a ruthless badass he actually was. There are a couple of moments in this film where you'll think the guy doesn't have any shred of humanity left in him, which ends up making a couple of scenes in particular a bit more visceral.

Headey was fine as Ma-Ma. In fact, I'd say that Ma-Ma is one sick, dementedly unstable twat. Without a doubt one of the most volatile female characters in a hard edge science fiction movie in quite some time. Fucking bouncing people off of pavement from hundreds of stories above. Sick shit.

The soundtrack, as you all know, is one of the best of the year. I loved how they went for the more electronic sound; there is absolutely NO orchestral music in this movie, which made me very happy. John Carpenter would be so proud.

South Africa was an excellent shooting location. So grimey. So authentic. It helped serve as a perfect backdrop for the foreground of Megacity One's enormous skyscrapers. Oh, and by the way, you know what else I cam to love about the visual aesthetic of Megacity One? The brutalist architecture. That was awesome. Also, the night shots of the city were the best.

I also loved how Alex Garland credited Neill Blomkamp as the main person for why this film was even allowed to be made in the first place. They basically swooped up his crew--went to Cape Town--and ended up filming one of the best independently financed action films of the year. Awesome stuff. Respect.

So yeah. I'll be seeing this again probably some time in the middle of the week. I enjoyed it that much. Oh, and not that this is really important or anything, but I was the only person in my theatre last night. That was pretty cool. It made the film all the more enjoyable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 21, 2012)

Ugh, I wanted to see the film in 3D, but moviefone is only showing 1 time (10PM, when I work) at my Harkins. Grrrr....


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Went to the midnight screening last night. I loved it. Without a doubt one of my favorite movies of the year so far. I still can't get over how good the soundtrack was (_they play "The Rise of Ma-Ma" on more than a couple of occasions_), so I really got into the movie every time that score faded in.
> 
> As for Olivia Thirlby, who I originally thought was going to be the weakest part of the film, she ended up having the strongest characterization out of everyone in the movie. I don't know if I'm ready to eat crow for being wrong--but I'll say that she most certainly wasn't the weakest link by any stretch. I'd say the biggest complaint I have is that there are a couple of moments in the film that feel a bit sluggish and uneven, which takes the edge off the viewer--and for a film like this--I felt it was a bad thing.
> 
> ...



For the most part I agree with this but I gotta say this, and don't get me wrong, I liked the movie, but I think it comes up short in the action department as a movie overall. Which kind of sucks when all the lead ups to the main fights are set up amazingly only for it to end in a dud.

The movie itself was cosmetically brilliant but I felt that the slo mo drug failed as a gimmick because the kills were often so underwhelming despite the gore and brutality each one delivered. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The only action scenes that (to me) felt like they had some kind of impact was the scene at the beginning when Dredd and the girl shot up the dudes on the stairs, the gattling gun sequence, the girls psychic attack on Tyler the Creator, and Dredd's shutto shot on the other judge. All of the others just felt like extraordinary people getting killed by ordinary bullets like normal people. Which is kind of lame.



I like that they kept the reality grounded and all but a little gun play or some kind of flair would have really helped IMO. Im not asking for John Woo, but shit even some Taken-like level of shaky cam would have helped a lot.

But yeah everything else was good. I thought Dredd was perfect and I dont even read the comics. The editing was impressive and at the same time gimmicky but I liked it. I cosign what Tetra said about the pacing.

I got mad respect for the director, Urban, and the guys behind the scenes who decided to keep the helmet on at all times. Shit like that goes against pretty much everything the Raimi Spider-Man films say. Oh, and Urban nailed the batman voice. It always stayed badass and never crossed over into lol territory.

"Yeah"


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Sep 21, 2012)

You can listen to the soundtrack here.  I haven't been able to find it on iTunes (US).  Well just the soundtrack from that other Judge Dredd movie.


----------



## dream (Sep 21, 2012)

I rather enjoyed the movie, it was better than what I expected it to be.  Normally, I'm not the kind of person that likes characters like Dredd but he was suitably badass enough.  The action alright with a few scenes being good when it came to the style.  What I really loved was the atmosphere that was present in the movie, it really painted the picture of a bleak future. 

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2012)

I was wrong about Olivia Thirlby.  I really enjoyed her performance.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 21, 2012)

typhoon72 said:


> Condensed reply.



Man, you won't find a more avid fan of "shaky cam" than myself--especially when it's done right. However, taking into consideration the visual style of this film--as well as the fact it was shot in 3D--it just wouldn't have made much sense to provide a visual array of kinetic camera movements. For what the film may surprisingly lack in a quantity of action sequences, it's more than made up for by the tactical camera composition; the film editing, which is very strong during all of the action sequences, especially the opening chase scene when the van is flipped. I have such meticulous attention to detail when it comes to that stuff, that continuity, more than anything else, is my primary focus during an action set.

I also thought the sound editing for the weaponry was top notch. You could hear the bass kicking like an 808 every time Dredd's muzzle bursts. That was really neat they handled all of that; from the sound mixing all the way to the muzzle flash. Just awesome, awesome stuff.

The hand-to-hand combat left a bit to be desired. But hey, it's not really a hand-to-hand type of movie. The shootouts were more than enough to satisfy any action junkie, especially on the budget it had. In fact, I thoroughly enjoyed the mini-gun sequence. That was downright fucking brutal.

Anyway, I'm hopefully going to see this again Sunday evening. It's a quality flick for sure. One of my favorites of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2012)

That Dredd has a heart of gold.  I had a big goofy smile on my face after he passed Anderson.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 21, 2012)

_"Did you just say wait?"_ equaled 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Tetra about pissing himself from laughing so hard.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 21, 2012)

I would like to see another film.  I think they have definitely created an interesting world.  It would be a shame to not get a chance to revisit it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 21, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I would like to see another film.  I think they have definitely created an interesting world.  It would be a shame to not get a chance to revisit it.



Dark Judges and Robot Wars. They gotta do it if the film makes enough money.


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> That Dredd has a heart of gold.  I had a big goofy smile on my face after he passed Anderson.



I would have liked to see Dredd tell Anderson that she passed. 



Rukia said:


> I would like to see another film.  I think they have definitely created an interesting world.  It would be a shame to not get a chance to revisit it.



A sequel would be awesome especially if we get to see more stuff about mutants.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2012)

Doubt there will be a sequel.  Dredd is only projected to make about 6 million for it's opening weekend.  That's a shame.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 22, 2012)

Sadly, just like the Raid, this won't come to the theaters over here :/ I was looking forward to it.

I just want to watch a good gritty action flick in the theaters goddamit!


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Doubt there will be a sequel.  Dredd is only projected to make about 6 million for it's opening weekend.  That's a shame.



That's a real shame, this movie is good enough to deserve quite a bit more. :/


----------



## Arakasi (Sep 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Doubt there will be a sequel.  Dredd is only projected to make about 6 million for it's opening weekend.  That's a shame.



Damn this was a very good movie, hard to believe that shit like Twilight makes 10x as much as quality films like this.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 22, 2012)

heard the movie was suprisingly good


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 22, 2012)

Please god please. More people need to see this movie.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

That Ma-Ma is one hot piece of ass. 

Too bad she tends to bite your dick off.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 22, 2012)

Its now showing at our local theatres but sadly its in 2D. ck
I want to watch it in glorious 3D to show my appreciation and support to those guys behind this film.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 22, 2012)

I want to watch it in 2D.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Sep 22, 2012)

Just watched the film with my dad, twas a very good action movie. I hope they make enough money to warrant a sequel.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 23, 2012)

Soundtrack to dredd



shit is cash money baby


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 23, 2012)

The theatre here was showing this in 3 screens at a time since they sold out at noon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2012)

Review is in sig.

Sadly, it's not making much money, although these types of movies usually don't. There is some hope that it has legs though.

Then again, "The Raid" and "Cabin in the Woods" were both movies with positive word-of-mouth but neither of them grossed a lot either.


----------



## Megaharrison (Sep 23, 2012)

It was one of my favorite movies I've seen recently. Probably the best I've seen since Batman in July.


----------



## synthax (Sep 23, 2012)

Box Office Flop confirmed.

DREDD only made $6.3 million for the weekend making it one of the worst comic book movie/3D openings ever.


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 23, 2012)

American bastards.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2012)

synthax said:


> Box Office Flop confirmed.
> 
> DREDD only made $6.3 million for the weekend making it one of the worst comic book movie/3D openings ever.



Damn, that's rather depressing.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 23, 2012)

synthax said:


> Box Office Flop confirmed.
> 
> DREDD only made $6.3 million for the weekend making it one of the worst comic book movie/3D openings ever.



That's just depressing considering it's in my opinion one of the best movies this year


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2012)

I did my part.


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> American bastards.



You can say that again. 


[YOUTUBE]xbTzhBMouVs[/YOUTUBE]


Amazing Track. My favourite on the OST.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2012)

I think it is a big blow to the 'R' market as well.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2012)

well no because R movies still do well, it's a blow to sci fi R rated films


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2012)

Django is going to make money.  But we both know it will be a turd.


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2012)

It's actually the biggest blow to film connoisseurs as it usually is, who hope to have more of this kind of quality created in the future, but once again, the general fucking audience screws it up.

Where is Tetra when we need him? I really want to read one of his rants regarding the subject of Totalitarianism in Hollywood and the film genre.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 23, 2012)

this is why we can't have nice things

bye bye sequels and dark judges


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2012)

For whatever it's worth, because I really hate seeing a film get shanked this way, I basically mass texted everyone in my cell contacts to go and see it.


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2012)

Parallax said:


> well no because R movies still do well, it's a blow to sci fi R rated films



I hope that Elysium does well to make up for this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 23, 2012)

Amuro said:


> this is why we can't have nice things
> 
> bye bye sequels and dark judges



goodbye potential spinoff tv series


----------



## TSC (Sep 23, 2012)

Damn that sucks but I'm not surprise at that either. I think problem is that it wasn't advertise/marketed enough for American audience enough in addition to being release in September rather than the summer(august). But Since I believe this is a British made film, the money made in America doesn't really matter does it? If it did goo in England than it should do find shouldn't it? Or am I missing something?

I wanted to see this movie this weekend too but I have huge work to do. I do plan seeing it following weekend.


I am also found it interesting how people previously predicted Olivia Thirlby wouldn't be all that great but end up being wrong. I was one of the few who thought she will be good and have good characterization.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 23, 2012)

WTF? Just $6.3m?  thats pretty sad. This is not good news at all. sigh


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2012)

TSC said:


> But Since I believe this is a British made film, the money made in America doesn't really matter does it? If it did goo in England than it should do find shouldn't it? Or am I missing something?



Its a British / South African co-production, but the producers said sequels would only be made if the movie made at least $50m in America. America is the main market and any sequel would likely require a bigger budget than this film had.


----------



## TSC (Sep 24, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> Its a British / South African co-production, but the producers said sequels would only be made if the movie made at least $50m in America. America is the main market and any sequel would likely require a bigger budget than this film had.



Ah fuck. Then there's no hope then.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 24, 2012)

I enjoyed the movie more than I thought I would. I don't care too much about how much money it made. Sequels recently are not always released for the right reasons and don't seem as well made as the originals, so I don't care if a sequel isn't made either. It was good by itself, that's all that matters.


----------



## Tyrael (Sep 24, 2012)

tari101190 said:


> I enjoyed the movie more than I thought I would. I don't care too much about how much money it made. Sequels recently are not always released for the right reasons and don't seem as well made as the originals, so I don't care if a sequel isn't made either. It was good by itself, that's all that matters.



The writer of the first had longer scale plans - these sequels would be doing it right, and likely add to first in retrospect, as good sequels do.

But yeah, it always annoys me when no one sees great stuff. Often it discourages the studio from other projects - apparently Mountain of Madness getting canned was in part due to Scott Pilgrim's failure - and the people who made the movie a good movie will find it more difficult making more stuff in the industry.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 24, 2012)

'At the Mountains of Madness' was canned by Universal because they thought 'Battleship' was more of a sure thing.

I wonder how that worked out for them.


----------



## Detective (Sep 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'At the Mountains of Madness' was canned by Universal because they thought 'Battleship' was more of a sure thing.
> 
> I wonder how that worked out for them.



I hope it was the same as experiencing a cactus/pinfish inspired dildo going off inside their rectal cavity because I will never forgive those bastards for greenlighting Battleship. 

The amount of damage they did to a young film generation with that monstrosity of generic, no direction and unnecessary dialogue proportions was so much that you cannot even quantify it.

It was like a mass scale oil spill in the last known natural fresh water resource in the world.

We will not find out the true amount of total damage to the ecosystem until at least 2030.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2012)

It could still have legs due to word of mouth, although I doubt it. But it is possible that it will do well on DVD, which could always inspire a sequel (like Hellboy 2).


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 24, 2012)

masamune1 said:


> American bastards.



Blame the retarded teenagers


----------



## HoriMaori (Sep 24, 2012)

Did Karl Urban pull it off?


----------



## masamune1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes, yes he did.


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

His voice was rather fitting.


----------



## Detective (Sep 25, 2012)

Preet lost his virginity to Karl Urban's voice in Dredd. All of them. Without the need to physically enter a female in any way, which already had a slim chance of ever happening at the time.

Preet thanks you, Based Karl Urban. 

True Story.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Sep 25, 2012)

This bombed? _The Expendables 2_ makes 260 million worldwide, and _this_ bombed?

I got out of the theatre today and I fucking _loved_ it. Karl Urban is underrated as an action star, and the film does a great job at making the ridiculous seem almost real. I also love that it's an action film that isn't scared to be brutal, especially when the topic may demand it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 25, 2012)

The Expendables had a bunch of brand names and was pushing nostalgia. This was released at the wrong time, its a summer movie in practically October. And being rated R isn't going to help it with the teenage boy crowd that would have tried to get their uncle, dad, older brother to see it with them in the summer. Arg. only 6 million?


----------



## ovanz (Sep 29, 2012)

I like the movie and also the fact that Dredd is always with the helmet on, like in the comic. Stalone most of the time didn't wear the helmet.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought the mision of ma-ma will be a side mission, and then they will focus on something else, but that also bring realism, is not superheroes fighting to save the world and yara yara, but just the law enforcers figthing drug dealers. And they were also some corrupt Judges.




I don't know much about the comics, but i was expecting Judge Death.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Looks like a badass police zombie mutant thing.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 30, 2012)

*Dredd*

Why can't I find a thread?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Oct 2, 2012)

I just watched this movie. I had no expectations whatsoever from the movie since I've never really been exposed to Judge Dredd much except for the Stallone film but this film was pretty damn good. I really liked the very stylish and slick action which reminded me a bit of 300. The story turned out to be pretty well done for an action movie too.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2012)

I watched this movie also and I have to say it was preety incredible.  The story was realistic and nothing was too over the top.  I am hoping it does well on theatres but its not even showing here in Japan.  So I hope it does well when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh so was this actually good?


----------



## Darc (Oct 5, 2012)

Very good, I'm shocked it had such a poor opening, def worth seeing.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2013)

Just watched it and really enjoyed it. Great action flick.


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh so was this actually good?



It is decent. I guess "good" could be used to describe it. Certainly not great though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 20, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Oh so was this actually good?



Very good.

Easily the best--and most faithful--comic book adaption of 2012.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 21, 2013)

It's more true to the original source material than the previous movie and a nice action flick plus one of the rare instances where slow motion worked well. Worth a watch in my book if you want an enjoyable action flick.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 21, 2013)

It was an awesome action movie, and one of my top 10 from 2012.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 21, 2013)

It was definitely enjoyable but I think thats the most I could say for it.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

Dredd was everything it needed to be. The minimalist approach was perfect.


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2013)

Dredd > The Raid. 

Come at me.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

I would agree if I didn't love The Raid's martial arts fights so much. But that comes down to preference really.

EDIT -- The Raid also had a superior OST.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I would agree if I didn't love The Raid's martial arts fights so much. But that comes down to preference really.
> 
> EDIT -- *The Raid also had a superior OST*.


Duh,from Mike Shinoda


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2013)

Vault said:


> Dredd > The Raid.
> 
> Come at me.



How bout if I come with you?

I agree. 

The Raid was meh. Fights scenes were repetitive and honestly not that great.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

Cyphon said:


> How bout if I come with you?


*snicker*

*snicker*


----------



## Cyphon (Jan 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> *snicker*
> 
> *snicker*



It is okay. We are sitting back to back.


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I would agree if I didn't love The Raid's martial arts fights so much. But that comes down to preference really.
> 
> EDIT -- The Raid also had a superior OST.



I have watched hundreds and I mean literally hundreds of martial arts films so i guess i wasn't as blown away as you since it was nothing spectacular imo. However the machete fight scene does stand out.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

I haven't seen as many as you obviously, but that doesn't change the fact that hand-to-hand combat is always more engaging to me than gunfights.


----------



## Vault (Jan 21, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I haven't seen as many as you obviously, but that doesn't change the fact that hand-to-hand combat is always more engaging to me than gunfights.



I know what you mean. I prefer h2h myself but i just thought the fight scenes in The Raid while good weren't spectacular.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2013)

Anyone that didn't see The Raid at the theater missed out.

Dredd was also awesome at the theater.  I'm not a fan of 3D.  But I ain't gonna lie.  The slow motion looked great in 3D.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 21, 2013)

Some of didn't have the opportunity.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 21, 2013)

The OST for 'Dredd' was a lot--and I mean *A LOT* better than 'The Raid's.'

Also, as enjoyable as 'The Raid' was--it was more of a demonstration in kick ass martial arts--violent shootouts--and superb editing more than anything else. But beyond that, it was a pretty shallow film that used the most basic 'drug lord' concept to validate those ingredients. That's not a slight against the film in any way--I enjoyed it lots--but 'Dredd' was easily the better film.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_T2U9mE-_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 11, 2013)

I still fucking love this movie to death. It's just so damn good--and it has so much replay value. 

Johannesburg is also becoming a really cool place to see contemporary sci-fi in. First in 'District 9', then 'Dredd' and then next with 'Chappie.'

Also, speaking of Judge Dredd... I now own one of the issues in which Chris Cunningham illustrated the cover. I think he did about three or four more of them... but I'm not exactly sure. Definitely want to get the rest of the issues that he did artwork on, though.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 3, 2014)

Just watched this. Dad bought the Blu-Ray. It was fucking awesome. Shame it probably wont get a sequel.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 3, 2014)

The raid is good but it is overated (especially 1st movie.)
meanwhile Dredd is underated.

which is better? I dont know. I dont enjoy Raid 1 too much, (enjoyed 2nd one because the 1st have stupid shooting scenes, how a police miss shoot from 20m distance building void.)
while Dredd has nothing to complain, it just good movie.tho I would appreciate more boobs


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jun 3, 2014)

The Raid is fantastic and wins on the action department.
Dredd is a masterpiece and winds on acting, atmosphere and mood, story and well, everything besides the action really.

Loved both films, but Dredd are among the best sci-fi flicks made post-1989. Fantastic film, and it really deserves not only one, but two sequels.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 3, 2014)

I actually prefer the action in Dredd.

Don't get me wrong, The Raid easily features the best fighting choreography and stunts in years--but that's the problem; those films feel more like stunt reels than they do proper action films.

Dredd is just so raw and rugged with its shoot outs. I just prefer that type of action style over stuff that looks and feels noticeably choreographed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 3, 2014)

Super Goob said:


> Just watched this. Dad bought the Blu-Ray. It was fucking awesome. Shame it probably wont get a sequel.



Actually a script got greenlit and ku said he would come back as dredd, they just debating the budget now


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 5, 2014)

That's awesome, I'd definitely watch it in theaters this time around.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Actually a script got greenlit and ku said he would come back as dredd, they just debating the budget now





Super Goob said:


> That's awesome, I'd definitely watch it in theaters this time around.



Ahem.



> That the first Dredd was a big fat flop at the box office hasn?t stopped its fans from clamoring for a sequel. And star Karl Urban has been all too happy to keep hope alive, promoting petitions and teasing conversations with the studio.
> 
> But don?t start lining up for tickets just yet. Producer Adi Shankar brings the Dredd 2 buzz back down to Earth, pointing out that there isn?t even a script at this point. Hit the jump to read his latest update on the possible sci-fi sequel.
> 
> ...


----------

